
Ask HN: Linode blocking outgoing SMTP connections from application - Marc_Bryan
Recently we had setup a new linode for testing some internal applications (Php, Python, Go and Node JS) based.<p>While configuring and testing, we found that the email notification feature had stopped working.<p>On troubleshooting the issue, we found that the outgoing smtp connections on port 587 to any host (We had tried smtp.gmail.com and smtp.office365.com as we have paid accounts on both the services) is blocked.<p>What is the process for enabling it?<p>Raised a support ticket, but have not received any acknowledgement or resolution to it. We feel, this community could help.<p>And reason why it is blocked in the first place (apart from curtailing spam) without any prior notification or consent from the customer?<p>Is it documented somewhere that we missed to see and what other restrictions linode has on it&#x27;s servers?<p>Had we known all these things, we would not have created the account &#x2F; servers on linode.<p>Now moving to another provider and setting up the systems again from scratch is a lot of work.<p>Any new linode account creators, beware of the restrictions on linode servers, limitations on linode servers, issues with linode servers and requesting everyone to be updated about the linode restrictions.
======
jtoscani
Hello, I'm part of the Linode staff and wanted to help clear this up. The
reason we block SMTP ports is to prevent spam email abuse from new accounts.
This applies to all new accounts in every datacenter.

The blog post shared by detero sums it up, and while this is also mentioned in
some of our documentation, it can easily be missed if you don't need those
documents during setup (linked below for reference). We're currently working
on making this information more readily available on our customers' Cloud
Manager page to increase awareness of these filters.

We've responded to your ticket, too, but let us know if you have any other
questions.

[https://www.linode.com/docs/email/running-a-mail-
server/](https://www.linode.com/docs/email/running-a-mail-server/)

------
Marc_Bryan
This apparently looks like an issue with their mumbai, indian data center
where one of the node is located.

------
detaro
depending on how old your account is?
[https://www.linode.com/blog/linode/a-new-policy-to-help-
figh...](https://www.linode.com/blog/linode/a-new-policy-to-help-fight-spam/)

